# New OTA



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Device Enhancements
+ Backlight brightness when coming out of sleep mode has been improved.
+ Improvements to voice quality have been made.
+ Software improvements to correct some rare occurrences of device resets.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Couple things I want.

#1 BEFORE taking the OTA, the modem from this rom.
To get your modem, in an adb shell, type: su
Then do: dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 of=/sdcard/modem.bin
(This backs up the modem partition to a file called modem.bin on your sdcard, get me a copy of that file)

To install the OTA, go to your phone's settings and choose update or check for updates or something. But, you need the stock recovery installed for this to work.
Flash this just like you were flashing twrp manually before: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/stock.recovery.img (or this via odin: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/stock.recovery.tar.md5)

Once you have the OTA installed, you need to root again (using the same method as before) and then to dump the images that i need:
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/sdcard/system.img
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/sdcard/boot.img
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 of=/sdcard/modem.bin <------ this would overwrite the modem.bin from above, you can rename it if you'd like


This would be helpful in getting a rooted updated rom as well as starting a modem thread.


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

I will try as soon as I learn how to use adb on Linux.
Well not use but install java and such

Can't get OTA to take says failed after each try. thinking i may have to go all the way back to unrooted stock if possible not sure
Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

unrooted and still couldn't take OTA. Took me awhile to reroot as i am new to linux (slackware)

invisiblek: do you still need modem.bin ? http://www.2shared.com/file/X2zdm2QI/modembin.html


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

supergear said:


> unrooted and still couldn't take OTA. Took me awhile to reroot as i am new to linux (slackware)
> 
> invisiblek: do you still need modem.bin ? http://www.2shared.c...I/modembin.html


you probably need stock recovery installed for this
no worries, i got what i needed, might be a bit until i can get around to cooking anything up (its almost hunting season)
if someone want the files, pm me and i can get them to you


----------



## sovereign73811 (Nov 15, 2012)

In order for you to install the OTA is to have EVERYTHING stock. No root, no custom recovery. In fact I actually had to factory reset before it worked.

For what I can tell though, I'm not sure how much the OTA actually improved the call quality since often my family still says that now and then my voice fades in and out for about 3-5 seconds. The update actually seemed to neuter the effects of the "Sound About" app that's supposed to lessen this problem (in which before the update this app seemed to stop a lot of fading).


----------

